# Dollar tree item



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The dollar tree has plastic shovels about 3 feet tall for $1.

Would go great with a graveyard or gravedigger provided you do a little painting.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i just saw them today myself. I was thinking of getting them myself. Cant beat it for a buck.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gotta love the Dollar Tree!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I not only love it, I have a supernatural affair with it! LOL


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL...I too love the dollar store!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's odd I was thinking about getting one of those 2 haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Went there today. Didn't see the shovels but they had bags of moss..so I got 2.
Gonna add it to my Grave Mourner. Even with a couple bags of moss it is still a $20 prop. LOL!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I gotta go soon, i do have a huge thrift store that sells stuff like that cheap too.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Dollar Tree has ties to be used for Clowns or circus theme. I bought 2 today to put up for my midway next year. I had been pricing them other places for $4 and $5.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Also plastic popcorn buckets.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Not to mention hair for bluckies


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I actually wore the orange hair with the big bow last year to hand out candy!
LOL
I went up to our Dollar Tree and had to hunt high and low for a shovel. Finally found one, lying on some of the kids stuff, no tag or anything. Only one there. So I go to check out and put my stuff on the counter, the girl looks all over the shovel for a tag and I say "there's no tag, it is the only one there, but that's okay 'cuz it's a dollar!" She gave me a rather dirty look!
Hey, ain't my fault you're working at the Dollar Tree, yeesh! But have a sense of humor! 
heheheh


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I picked up a kit that uses the necklace or bracelet size glow sticks to make a round lantern. I thought I could use it with all orange, yellow or green glow sticks covered with thin white material for a ghost.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> I actually wore the orange hair with the big bow last year to hand out candy!
> LOL
> I went up to our Dollar Tree and had to hunt high and low for a shovel. Finally found one, lying on some of the kids stuff, no tag or anything. Only one there. So I go to check out and put my stuff on the counter, the girl looks all over the shovel for a tag and I say "there's no tag, it is the only one there, but that's okay 'cuz it's a dollar!" She gave me a rather dirty look!
> Hey, ain't my fault you're working at the Dollar Tree, yeesh! But have a sense of humor!
> heheheh


She was probably thinking.....
"No price tag,
I better call this in for a price check" LOL!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> The dollar tree has plastic shovels about 3 feet tall for $1.
> 
> Would go great with a graveyard or gravedigger provided you do a little painting.


I bought two of them, and made it into one adult size shovel.
Then I painted it a little and added some rust to it.
Came out pretty good I think. I put the shovel next to Donna
so you can see the size.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great idea! I'm gonna steal that thought!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Great idea! I'm gonna steal that thought!


Thanks. I thought it was a pretty good idea myself.


----------

